# betta bulbs



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

saw these on petco, just says on the packet they are betta bulbs, plants for your bettas tank, no other discription ,you get i think 3 bulbs in a dry packet.

any idea what these plants are??


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm. What is the light output on it? LED lights are not enough to grow plants. In my experience, even the low light plants. My anubias and java fern withered a bit but once I got the 6500k light they began to grow. Even my hornwort died off on low light.

*NVM* I thought you found a small tank light! lol sorry. No, I don't know what those bulbs are. Sometimes they're the water lilies.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought some of those, 2 were duds but one is growing nicely, It's going to be huge! The baby leaves are twice the size of my bettas, It's insane. I think it will eventually outgrow my tank but I'll just replace it when that time comes. My leaves are a nice red color. I think they're tiger Lotus?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

My guess is it's some type of lily. Is the bulb kind of unevenly round?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah unevenly round


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok yep, that's probably what it is then. I had one in my 20 long, and I didn't realize that it could get huge if I didn't prune it. It ended up taking over the tank and I threw most of the plant away... but now i have TWO new lilies that are growing from those roots  They are tiny though so this time I'll watch them closely to make sure I remove the leaves before they get too huge.

They are gorgeous plants though, and they do well in lower light. You just push the bulb halfway into your substrate, and once it sprouts push it all the way in. I'd say only about 1 in 4 of the bulbs I bought sprouted at all, so make sure you buy the kind with a replacement guarantee that you can mail away for. I think the ones in the pet store sit around a little too long.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I tried them - they all rotted before they even sprouted. I did hoever order 2 dwarf lilly plants online and I have to trim them every 2 weeks - they grow so fast and so tall.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

all of the ones I saw at petco had mold growing on them 

edit: 
But that doesn't mean they aren't good. They looked interesting, I wanted to give them a go but decided that just getting live plants would be easier. My amazon sword is a sad panda. I think I'll try the betta bulbs next if they do well in low light


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It wasn't mold you saw, it was probably a form of algae. Probably the balck/brown stuff which might spread to the rest of your tank if you don't quarentine the plant first. Treat it with some algae killer.. Sorry, I don't know what to use to kill the brown algaes.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

it was a white/green mold D: Maybe it was just that batch(the entire stock  Maybe now they will have different ones?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

petco betta bulba are apongeton crispus. oblong seeds with a hairy husk covering.


----------

